

Computerworld on Age bias in IT - What's your take on this? - kahawe
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/print/9219187/Age_bias_in_IT_The_reality_behind_the_rumors

======
mrlyc
It depends on the company. I'm 57 and I've been programming for 35 years. I
was hired to write air traffic control software for a contractor to Lockheed
Martin because I had "a lot of experience" which I figure is what you need
when you're trying to prevent one plane flying into another one. After that
contract ended, I tried to get a job writing air traffic control software at
Thales and was turned down because there were "too many jobs" on my résumé. I
explained that most of them were short-term contracts but it didn't help so
perhaps the "too many jobs" was a legal way of saying I'm too old.

